# HDUI Wishlist screens issues



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Surprised nobody has mentioned this yet. I know a lot of people here are clamoring for HDUI screens for everything, but I say leave good enough alone. HDUI Wishlists screens are an example of how perfectly functioning SDUI screens are being replaced by buggy and less featured HDUI screens.

I use wishlists a lot as search bookmarks. So, for example I'll have a title only wishlist called "NFL Football" and use the "upcoming" menu entry to see upcoming games that I may want to record.

The new HDUI Wishlist implementation is just terrible now for that functionality. At least 3 things that are annoying:

1. All wishlists are now set to auto-record automatically by default up front without up front option to not do so. So when I setup a generic wishlist with 100s of matches now the scheduler gets bogged down scheduling all of them only to all be cancelled a few minutes later when I get the chance to go and turn off auto-record option.

2. When using the "All Upcoming" feature when you press select on a specific show to get full details and then left arrow out to get back to the list of upcoming you are thrown to the top of the list every single time. Extremely annoying if you are going through a big list and trying to pick out individual recordings to schedule.
NOTE: If you go to a specific wishlist and use the "Upcoming" feature then it works as expected. i.e. This issue is broken for the "All Upcoming" feature only.

3. Channel up/down to move between show details in upcoming doesn't work, just as is the case for all the other HDUI screens.

4. HDUI Wishlists virtual keyboard doesn't honor uppercase letters when using virtual remotes using full keyboards (telnet and/or RPC protocols). i.e. To get uppercase 'H' I can't use shift+h with the virtual remote.

5. The Roamio Upcoming list wastes tons of vertical space showing you WLs with no matching shows. That means you have to scroll through lots of useless non-matching WLs to get to see the ones that have matches.

i.e. Functionality that worked fine for years has now been crippled. So for anyone asking for everything to be ported over to HDUI, be careful what you wish for. I personally would like to have the old SDUI implementation back for a lot of things, especially Wishlists.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

1) I don't think many people use Wish Lists like that. I think most people use them to auto-record things not currently in the guide. So I doubt this will be a big issue for most people.

2) That sounds annoying. Hopefully it's something they'll fix in a future update.

3) This is true of all the HDUI screens. My Wife is always complaining about not being able to do this in the My Shows list like she could on her S3. Maybe they'll fix this someday, or maybe we'll forget it was ever an option. 

All in all though I don't think these are quite as dire as you're making them out to be. They seem like minor annoyances not major flaws that justify bringing back the SDUI. 

But I know everyone has their own way of doing things, and change can be hard, so I can understand why you would be annoyed.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

moyekj - can you test to see if the HD Wishlist screen at least reverts to the TiVo HD behavior for 'Upcoming', rather than the Premiere behavior?

On my old TiVo HD, when I did a view upcoming, it'd collapse the list so each hit was displayed only one (even if there were lots of showings). If you wanted to see other show times you'd have to dig another level deeper into the menus.

On my Premiere Elite, when I do the same, I get lots and lots of repeats in the results. The same show/movie may appear 8 or more times. That really messes up looking through my wishlist for show movies from 2012.


But switching to automatically autorecording would also annoy me. Only maybe a quarter of my wishlists are autorecording (many of them have too many 'false positives' to want to autorecord. Or they're just there if I want to check for something to watch; like the aforementioned "movies, 2012" wishlist)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> moyekj - can you test to see if the HD Wishlist screen at least reverts to the TiVo HD behavior for 'Upcoming', rather than the Premiere behavior?
> 
> On my old TiVo HD, when I did a view upcoming, it'd collapse the list so each hit was displayed only one (even if there were lots of showings). If you wanted to see other show times you'd have to dig another level deeper into the menus.
> 
> ...


 I think HDUI upcoming uses the "dumb" mode where it lists repeating showing multiple times. Makes bug #2 all that more annoying.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Very disappointing. I use WL extensively, for every imaginable scenario. Have over 100 of them. I use them for search bookmarks like you (although I never called them that), to create MOVIE folders (using the ARWL function combined with Boolean title searches), as regular WL. I even use them as Title separators in the SP display (see attached photo). And I still grimace whenever I use Upcoming and see the same show/movie listed 69 times.

And yes, I still use the SDUI on my Elite. I am still going to order a PRO, I want the six tuners, so I can give the Elite to my wife, and take her S3 back as a reserve OTA DVR. But this is disheartening news.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> 3. Channel up/down to move between show details in upcoming doesn't work, just as is the case for all the other HDUI screens.


Not sure I understand this. Are you saying when you are in the Upcoming display of titles for a WL, you can't simply press CH-Down to go to the next show? And if I understand this correctly, it also does this (or rather, doesn't do this) on any list of shows? Like when you are in the Guide, and View Upcoming?

That would drive me nuts. That's one of the major ways I pick shows to record. Example: We like to watch some older BBT. I'll grab one in the guide, then use View Upcoming and get a list. Then open one up, and start Ch-Down'ing until I see one I want, hit Record, and keep going. If I had to back out and back in over & over, that would seem like a dramatically reduced functionality.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. IN the SDUI when you're actually in a program description you can move to the next item in the list by pressing channel up/down without having to back out and manually select the next item on the list. In the HDUI you can't do that.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Not sure I understand this. Are you saying when you are in the Upcoming display of titles for a WL, you can't simply press CH-Down to go to the next show? And if I understand this correctly, it also does this (or rather, doesn't do this) on any list of shows? Like when you are in the Guide, and View Upcoming?
> 
> That would drive me nuts. That's one of the major ways I pick shows to record. Example: We like to watch some older BBT. I'll grab one in the guide, then use View Upcoming and get a list. Then open one up, and start Ch-Down'ing until I see one I want, hit Record, and keep going. If I had to back out and back in over & over, that would seem like a dramatically reduced functionality.


 That's right. Channel up/down within shows details doesn't work for any HDUI list. Hence let's say you have a list of 10 shows under "upcoming" and you push into the detailed info screen of the 1st one. With SDUI as you know you could then jump to the 2nd entry by pressing channel down, or scroll back up to previous entry by pressing channel up. None of that works for HDUI. You have to press left arrow to return to the main list, then down arrow, then right arrow. (And for case of Wishlists upcoming list, when you press left arrow you are thrown all the way back to top of the list which is bug #2 I listed above).
Same applies to "My Shows" screen or any other list of shows in HDUI screens. TiVo programmers got "lazy" and decided to not include that functionality anymore. But it's exactly features such as that one that really set TiVo apart from other DVRs so it's sad to see them thrown away.

It wouldn't be a big deal if TiVo actually used the multiple HDUI panels in a smarter way where the right panel would give you all the show details you need such that you wouldn't have to select the show and navigate to the detailed info page, but sadly the right panel typically doesn't show all the information you might want.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Uggh, really don't like this news. Heck, the main reason for sticking with SDUI all these years was speed and efficiency; that's all I care about. This seems like a step back.

Thanks for responding though.:up:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Uggh, really don't like this news. Heck, the main reason for sticking with SDUI all these years was speed and efficiency; that's all I care about. This seems like a step back.
> 
> Thanks for responding though.:up:


 FYI, SDUI option is no longer available for the S5 platform in case you didn't know that already.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> FYI, SDUI option is no longer available for the S5 platform in case you didn't know that already.


Yeah, I read that. At least it's supposed to be zippy now.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

moyekj said:


> The new HDUI Wishlist implementation is just terrible now for that functionality. At least 3 things that are annoying:
> 
> 1. All wishlists are now set to auto-record automatically by default up front without up front option to not do so. So when I setup a generic wishlist with 100s of matches now the scheduler gets bogged down scheduling all of them only to all be cancelled a few minutes later when I get the chance to go and turn off auto-record option.
> 
> ...


Please go to Tivo's OFFICIAL FORUMS and start a thread about this. That's as close as we can get to "write up a bug".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

moyekj said:


> That's right. Channel up/down within shows details doesn't work for any HDUI list.


This is true for Premieres too.. I have ranted about it too.. (But I admit hypocritically, I did NOT start a thread about this.)

This is one of those issues that ALMOST has me switch back to the SDUI. But I am one of those who wants the free space indicator so much that I put up with the other issues (like this) for it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

One more HDUI WL annoyance:
4. HDUI Wishlists virtual keyboard doesn't honor uppercase letters when using virtual remotes using full keyboards (telnet and/or RPC protocols). i.e. To get uppercase 'H' I can't use shift+h with the virtual remote.

For issue #1 workaround I'll just create non ARWL using kmttg instead since there is option there to not auto record up front.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> 1. All wishlists are now set to auto-record automatically by default up front without up front option to not do so. So when I setup a generic wishlist with 100s of matches now the scheduler gets bogged down scheduling all of them only to all be cancelled a few minutes later when I get the chance to go and turn off auto-record option.


As a kludge, could one create a WL that won't have any hits, let it do its ARWL thing, turn off AR, then edit the WL to what you actually want?

I realize this would be a HUGE PITA, but it beats going thru the scheduling bogdown. And I create a LOT of WL that you call "search bookmarks", which would have 100's of hits. For example, I have one called "Pilots", and one called "Horses". Those alone number in the gazillions.


----------



## Thoaar (Aug 31, 2013)

astrohip said:


> As a kludge, could one create a WL that won't have any hits, let it do its ARWL thing, turn off AR, then edit the WL to what you actually want?


That's exactly how I've been getting around the ARWL thing -- I set up a WL for "AAAAAAAAA", which hits nothing, save it, then edit it to first turn off AR then modify the criteria as needed. 
A crappy kludge that shouldn't have be done, but for now seems the only way to avoid the auto-scheduling hell that ensues on an encompassing match.

I, too, miss the old SD Wishlist functionality in comparison to the HD version on Roamio. One can hope TiVo hears the user cries and fixes the HD version.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thoaar said:


> That's exactly how I've been getting around the ARWL thing -- I set up a WL for "AAAAAAAAA", which hits nothing, save it, then edit it to first turn off AR then modify the criteria as needed.
> A crappy kludge that shouldn't have be done, but for now seems the only way to avoid the auto-scheduling hell that ensues on an encompassing match.
> 
> *I, too, miss the old SD Wishlist functionality in comparison to the HD version on Roamio. *One can hope TiVo hears the user cries and fixes the HD version.


Thanks for letting us know that method does work.

Other than this ARWL madness, is there any other true functionality that is missing from the new WL? Do all the Boolean and other criteria work? As someone with 50-60 WL, I might as well find out where the pain might be.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

One thing I don't like about the new wishlists is the upcoming screen. The old one on my HD only showed WLs that had matching shows. The Roamio one wastes tons of vertical space showing you WLs with no matching shows. That means you have to scroll through lots of useless non-matching WLs to get to see the ones that have matches.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

I tried last night doing a wishlist for keyword 'pilot' doing the aaaaa method. But as soon as I edited the aaaaa..... keyword to 'pilot' the AR flag turned back on. I didn't get a bog down and was able to turn off the AR flag right away.

--Carlos V.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

It is incredibly annoying to me that when you navigate from a Wishlist to its Upcoming shows, you cannot set up a Season Pass for any of said Upcoming shows. On my TiVoHD, you can do this. I consider this a functional regression in the Roamio.


----------



## christheman (Feb 21, 2013)

Yuck. Sounds like they did a ground-up rebuild to create the HD interface, with a new cast of characters playing "programmer." People who were not aware of or didn't appreciate the finer nuances that the SD UI had or was capable of. Bummer. I think I will be sticking with my Premiere and its SD menus for a while longer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

christheman said:


> Yuck. Sounds like they did a ground-up rebuild to create the HD interface, with a new cast of characters playing "programmer." People who were not aware of or didn't appreciate the finer nuances that the SD UI had or was capable of. Bummer. I think I will be sticking with my Premiere and its SD menus for a while longer.


The Premiere will likely get the same update as part of the Fall software release, which is likely to start rolling out in the next month or so. So unless you're willing to revert back to the complete SDUI you're going to lose them soon as well.


----------



## christheman (Feb 21, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> The Premiere will likely get the same update as part of the Fall software release, which is likely to start rolling out in the next month or so. So unless you're willing to revert back to the complete SDUI you're going to lose them soon as well.


Hi Dan, for me I am fine living in SD land with my Premiere. If I have the freedom to choose between additional features I most likely won't use and a slow buggy interface, versus tried and true functionality but a boring interface, I will opt for the boring interface every single time. 

Regards
Chris


----------



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

I believe I observer this rather serious problem with the interaction between season pass and wishlist on a Roamio I'm just setting up:

1 - I have a season pass for Sunday night football (Nicely transferred from HD to Roamio via TiVo)
2 - I built a general WL for NFL keyword with Football sports category.
3 - I deleted the WL due to its autostarting a massive amount of recordings I didn't want.
4 - I believe this caused the SP (which may have been running) to be deleted or to stop recording .. I don't recall the exact details but it caused the game to not be recorded. Thankfully the HD dutifully recorded the game so no harm.

So the question is: has anyone seen questionable interaction between WL and SP?

-- Owen


----------



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

One other question: When a WL is created, it does not appear to include a HD option. But when a WL is completed, there is an area in the HDUI that includes options like HD only, first runs, etc .. SP-like options. But I can't seem to navigate to that area .. its in the top-right part of the view.

Is there a way to limit WL to only show HD options? I've made the mistake in the past of recording the SD version and would prefer the option to be part of the WL.

Well at least if I can make WL useable at all! It'd be nice to have a Users Guide .. is there one? Well, there is http://goo.gl/5MgEzN, I'll check that. The TiVo WL page: http://goo.gl/evL4zf wasn't all that helpful.

Thanks for the help,

-- Owen


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

backspaces said:


> Is there a way to limit WL to only show HD options?


Remove SD channels from your channel lineup.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> 1) I don't think many people use Wish Lists like that. I think most people use them to auto-record things not currently in the guide. So I doubt this will be a big issue for most people.


I have to disagree with you about this, Dan. While a lot of people may use wish lists to auto record, I believe that a lot don't want to auto record very often if at all. I know I don't.

I set up wish lists for a specific actor I want to see. But, I don't want to automatically record every movie and TV show the actor is in. I have already seen most of them. So, I want to pick and choose.

The Olympics are coming so I'll have an Olympics wish list, but I don't want to record all the shows that might have Olympics in the title or description. Many of them are talk shows or replays of prior years.

But we agree that it needs to be made optional and easier to access.


----------



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

bobfrank said:


> I have to disagree with you about this, Dan. While a lot of people may use wish lists to auto record, I believe that a lot don't want to auto record very often if at all. I know I don't.
> 
> I set up wish lists for a specific actor I want to see. But, I don't want to automatically record every movie and TV show the actor is in. I have already seen most of them. So, I want to pick and choose.
> 
> ...


I totally agree! And I *am* trying hard not to be grumpy about the new HDUI simply because it is different. But WLs are now dangerously badly designed. Absolutely needs to be a default to not auto-record.


----------



## backspaces (Sep 14, 2005)

tivogurl said:


> Remove SD channels from your channel lineup.


Good idea. Is there an easy way to do this? The Channel List does not include HD/SD info. Maybe an option somewhere? Or a "search"?

I suppose I can manually remove the SD channels via scrolling thru the channels less than a certain number? I think all the higher channel numbers are HD?

Or is there a list somewhere on my cable provider?

Thanks!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

backspaces said:


> Good idea. Is there an easy way to do this? The Channel List does not include HD/SD info. Maybe an option somewhere? Or a "search"?
> 
> I suppose I can manually remove the SD channels via scrolling thru the channels less than a certain number? I think all the higher channel numbers are HD?
> 
> ...


You can remove channels when viewing the guide. Pull it up, sort it alphabetically, delete SD channels.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

backspaces said:


> Or is there a list somewhere on my cable provider?


I just used my cableco's list. They make it easy by making HD channels +1000 i.e. channel 79 = SD, channel 1079 = HD.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Rather than wait for TiVo to fix these HDUI Wishlist issues (which may never happen) I've got an implementation in kmttg (will be in next release) which mimics the TiVo functionality. You can setup simple or complex wishlists with boolean operators and save/recall them. You can view upcoming recording matches and choose to record, setup season pass, etc all through kmttg. This also makes the wishlists portable since they no longer reside on any one TiVo. It also allows for additional functionality such as limiting wishlist matches to specified list of channels only.
I'll have auto record wishlists on my TiVos and setup all non-auto record types on kmttg instead.


----------



## Number528 (Oct 6, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Rather than wait for TiVo to fix these HDUI Wishlist issues (which may never happen) I've got an implementation in kmttg (will be in next release) which mimics the TiVo functionality.


Awesome. This has always been a weak spot in Tivoland, even before the latest changes.

Thanks!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I was playing with HDUI Wishlists briefly yesterday and unless I'm missing something obvious it's not even possible to setup advanced wishlists with boolean logic anymore. I still can't believe how badly TiVo crippled the wishlist interface.

In any case, I just released a new version of kmttg with several improvements to Advanced Search dialog which matches the old advanced wishlists capabilities. You can also for example search for a category such as "Movies", restrict to a certain year and restrict to a minimum star rating. i.e. Basically an attempt to fill missing wishlist capabilities of the TiVo UI.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I was playing with HDUI Wishlists briefly yesterday and unless I'm missing something obvious it's not even possible to setup advanced wishlists with boolean logic anymore. I still can't believe how badly TiVo crippled the wishlist interface.
> 
> In any case, I just released a new version of kmttg with several improvements to Advanced Search dialog which matches the old advanced wishlists capabilities. You can also for example search for a category such as "Movies", restrict to a certain year and restrict to a minimum star rating. i.e. Basically an attempt to fill missing wishlist capabilities of the TiVo UI.


As to your first point, unless I'm confused, the boolean logic is still available. I have ARWL with several "+" and "-" qualifiers, plus titles. If you could specify what you are missing, I can comment further.

Your 2nd point sounds great. I don't use kmttg, but with each passing day the UMF strikes deeper.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

astrohip said:


> As to your first point, unless I'm confused, the boolean logic is still available. I have ARWL with several "+" and "-" qualifiers, plus titles. If you could specify what you are missing, I can comment further.


 Just trying it now on a Roamio Pro:
* Clicked on "Create a new WishList Search"
* Scrolled to and selected Keyword
* Presented with a keyboard to add some text. There's no mention anywhere of using "+" and "-" or adding brackets around text to make it optional, and I don't see how to add "+" character or brackets. Pressing Thumbs Up/Down simply changes to upper/lower case letters on the virtual keyboard.

Maybe it's a case of RTFM but it doesn't seem obvious to me how to add boolean logic using the current HDUI Wishlists on a Roamio. Please tell me how you did it?

EDIT: Well now I did RTFM - page 25 of the user guide below for Roamio talks about creating wishlists, and there's nothing about how to create advanced wishlists, so indeed looks like they took all that away from the UI:
http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/RoamioSeries_VG_19AUG2013.pdf

NOTE: I can still create advanced wishlists on the Roamio via kmttg, but it doesn't seem possible with the TiVo UI anymore, so somebody at TiVo decided advanced wishlists were not worth supporting/providing anymore. Given the seemingly lack of complaints by most TiVo Roamio users apparently not many use them.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

moyekj said:


> ...EDIT: Well now I did RTFM - page 25 of the user guide below for Roamio talks about creating wishlists, and there's nothing about how to create advanced wishlists, so indeed looks like they took all that away from the UI:
> http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/RoamioSeries_VG_19AUG2013.pdf
> 
> NOTE: I can still create advanced wishlists on the Roamio via kmttg, but it doesn't seem possible with the TiVo UI anymore, so somebody at TiVo decided advanced wishlists were not worth supporting/providing anymore. Given the seemingly lack of complaints by most TiVo Roamio users apparently not many use them.


That's odd considering you discovered advanced wishlists are still supported. It seems a decision was made to simplify the UI or revisit it later, hopefully before the end of the Roamio product lifecycle.

Only Tivo has the full data, but wishlists are an advanced feature, some of which can be accomplished by alternate methods. I'm not a betting person, but if I were, I would bet some are using those alternate methods instead and using only the most basic wishlist functionality, assuming they are even aware the functionality exists.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Just trying it now on a Roamio Pro:
> * Clicked on "Create a new WishList Search"
> * Scrolled to and selected Keyword
> * Presented with a keyboard to add some text. There's no mention anywhere of using "+" and "-" or adding brackets around text to make it optional, and I don't see how to add "+" character or brackets. Pressing Thumbs Up/Down simply changes to upper/lower case letters on the virtual keyboard.


Create the txt or phrase. Arrow over to the right and save it (Save and Add Another will save a step). Now the txt you added is listed below the menu choices (lower right of screen). Each time you add something, it gets added to the list on the lower right.

Now Arrow to one of the phrases listed, and THEN hit the Thumbs.

One change from previous software is before you hit Thumbs Up to cycle thru the Boolean choices. Now T-Up makes it optional, T-Down makes it anti-optional (what's the word for this?)

You can do this for each area where multiple choices are allowed. For example, you can do it for actors or keywords, but not Categories, where only one is allowed.

And the manual doesn't mention this AT ALL.:down:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Create the txt or phrase. Arrow over to the right and save it (Save and Add Another will save a step). Now the txt you added is listed below the menu choices (lower right of screen). Each time you add something, it gets added to the list on the lower right.
> 
> Now Arrow to one of the phrases listed, and THEN hit the Thumbs.
> 
> ...


Bingo. Thanks! Pretty well hidden functionality I must say, but glad to see it still present.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

> 2. When using the "upcoming" feature when you push into show details of a match and the left arrow out of it you are thrown to the top of the "upcoming" list every single time. Extremely annoying if you are going through a big list and trying to pick out individual recordings to schedule.


 FYI, thankfully 20.3.7 software release fixed this bug.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

Just got the Roamio Pro this week and I am sorely disappointed in the downgraded WL.
I rarely use Auto Record, so that is a negative for me.
Am I missing something? I cannot believe that HD is not an option in categories. I don't want to delete all the SD channels just to have specific WL with HD as an option.

-Rodney


----------



## Tivo II Jack (Aug 10, 2003)

I have had Tivo Desktop Plus on my computer for years but have not really used it very much. Today, I was editing my Wishlists and decided it would be easier with Tivo Desktop. When rearranging Wishlists via my Tivo box, I do so using Season Pass Manager and since my wishlists are very specific, I keep all of them at the top of the Season Pass list.

I signed into Tivo Desktop and saw that no Wishlist items are included in the Season Pass list. Is there any way to add, edit or copy or even view Wishlist Items using Tivo Desktop?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Rodney said:


> Just got the Roamio Pro this week and I am sorely disappointed in the downgraded WL.
> I rarely use Auto Record, so that is a negative for me.
> Am I missing something? I cannot believe that HD is not an option in categories. I don't want to delete all the SD channels just to have specific WL with HD as an option.
> 
> -Rodney


It's not an option under "Wishlist Options", but it is an option under "Recording Options". So when it is set to Auto-Record, you can make it HD Only, or not.

However, when it is NOT set to auto-record, and you intend to use the WL just to see what matches, there is no HD-Only setting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

SIGH... 20.3.8 software is a regression for wishlists. I updated 1st post with annoying issue that is back again with 20.3.8:

2. When using the "upcoming" feature when you push into show details of a match and the left arrow out of it you are thrown to the top of the "upcoming" list every single time. Extremely annoying if you are going through a big list and trying to pick out individual recordings to schedule.

I mean, really? It's such an obvious bug I can't believe it gets overlooked so easily.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This is true for *EVERY* "View Upcoming" screen, not just wishlists.

This, and the lack of channel up/down working in all screens, are the HUUUUGEST regressions in usability for the HD UI, IMHO. (Though even on my Premiere 4, I stuck with the HD UI, mostly because of a feature most people think is worthless -- free space indicator. Yes, I want to/do micromanage the space to make sure nothing of mine gets deleted AND my future shows get recorded -- which I can't do if I set everything as KUID..)


----------

